# Exchange 2010 help



## gravyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello! I have a problem regarding Storage Quota in Exchange 2010. We've recently migrated from Exchange 2007, and some users have their mailboxes set with a storage quota of 1GB. We could set all mailboxes to use the database default 2GB quota, but some users have their mailboxes set well beyond 2GB's.

The goal is:
1. To find *all* users that
a. currently have less than 2GBs of data in their mailbox
b. are not using database-level storage quotas
2. Configure those users to use database quota defaults

Below are the two commands I have for the Exchange Management Shell (Can someone tell me how to either combine these to accomplish the task, or provide a better solution?):

The first is to find all users (I believe it to encompass the entire domain) that have the storage quota set at the mailbox level.
Get-Mailbox -Filter {UseDatabaseQuotaDefaults -eq $False} | Format-Table alias, UseDatabaseQuotaDefaults > e:\quotadefaults_12102010.txt

The second is to find all users on a given server, and their mailbox size (Ive adjusted it to read in MBs rather than KBs).
Get-MailboxStatistics -server <servername> | Sort-Object TotalItemSize -Descending | ft DisplayName,@{label="TotalItemSize(MB)";expression={$_.TotalItemSize.Value.ToMB()}},ItemCount > e:\12102010.txt


----------

